# My Heuer Regatta



## joey3f (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

This is my nice Regatta. Its a 134 500 model, with the Lemania movement. I'm afraid i'm not very knowledgable about the workings of watches, hence i'm seeking some advice from the experts!

My questions:

Why doesn't mine have the fixed bezel that they normally have? You can see examples of this at On The Dash. I thought that the screws held the bezel on (why are there no holes?), but after sending the watch to Heuer Boy, he said he suspected the bezel clips on under the screen and that the screws are decorative - I have to say, it doesn't look like it to me, this looks very "complete" to my eyes (ie not an unsightly gap anywhere). I also have to say that its a far nicer looking watch without the bezel, and almost looks like the earlier aquastars....

Secondly, the retaining clip on the strap doesn't appear to fit properly... it doesn't locate on to the round bits on the clasp itself. Could I get a new one of these?

The watch is currently with Steve B awaiting a complete restore to bring it back to great condition, whereupon I may pop it on here for sale with my Mariner II - I really fancy a Rolex you see

Thanks for looking, this is a truly great forum!

Cheers

Joey


----------



## joey3f (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

As in...


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

you dont seem many on their original bracelet, very cool


----------



## joey3f (Aug 6, 2009)

BroDave said:


> As in...


Yep that's it.... Why is mine different? Anyone know if those screws actually go into the case?



Watch-nut said:


> you dont seem many on their original bracelet, very cool


It's a great looking watch in the flesh, really chunky yet refined...


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

It is unlikely that the screws go into the case, they are most probably decorative. My best guess is that you are missing the bezel. If there is a lip on your case, it would suggest that is where the spring retainer would hold the bezel in place.

Stewart


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Catalogue info here:

linky


----------



## joey3f (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah thanks guys, well I guess that knocks the value of mine a bit as it's non-original


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry, enjoy it anyway. It's a rarely seen Heuer. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

joey3f said:


> Ah thanks guys, well I guess that knocks the value of mine a bit as it's non-original


Its still a great watch ,

Cheers Martin


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

europa said:


> Catalogue info here:
> 
> linky


Nice link , I wondered what the different colour dots meant on other yachting style watches that have come up on the forum in the past and now i know :thumbsup:


----------

